
Brace yourself for a very very fake internet - Edmond
https://blog.cipheredtrust.com/2018/12/brace-yourself-for-very-very-fake.html
======
basicplus2
Just like drivers on the roads, the only way to police the internet is to
license those who use it..

for instance a government issued access ID as the only way to access to the
the internet...

but could this even work?

~~~
Edmond
Government issued ID would fall under the heavy-handed approach...There is a
better way:

[https://www.cipheredtrust.com/doc/](https://www.cipheredtrust.com/doc/)

